# Training to Earn My Masters Pro Card at 63



## Old Navy (Sep 9, 2006)

*Training to Earn My Natural Master???s Pro Card at Age 63*

*By Scott "Old Navy" Hults*

I am a 63 year old retired U. S. Navy Captain and a competitive body builder. In March of 2005, I entered my first competition and placed 6th in my weight class and 10th in the Men's Master's 50+ age class. Since then, I entered 11 more contests, winning 20 weight, height and age class trophies and two Best Poser trophies. My most recent contest was the 2006 FAME WNSO Body Building and Fitness World Championships held in Toronto, Canada, June 16-18, where I placed 4th in the Advanced Open Men's Lightweight class and won my age class, becoming the 2006 FAME WNSO Men's Master's 60+ World Champion.

My first Journal, "Training for My First Body Building Competition at Age 61," chronicled my 10 months of training to enter my first competition in March 2005 and five other contests I entered, the last one in July 2005.

My second Journal, "Training for My Second Year of Competition at Age 62," covered my training from December 2005 through the 2006 FAME WNSO Body Building and Fitness World Championships in June. 
Monday, June 26, 2006

Today I begin my next Journal, as I start training to enter a Master's Pro Qualifier body building contest in order to compete for my Natural Master's Pro Card by the end of the year.

So the quest begins.

After winning the World Championship in Men's Master's 60+ at the FAME Worlds in Toronto on June 18, I took the next week off. It was a great week of unrestricted diet and light workouts. I ate things I had only dreamt about during my long training period: pizza, French toast, pasta with sauce, chicken fingers, Mexican food, chips and dip and chocolate and chocolate and chocolate.

My face is out of the food trough and now it's time to get serious.

Today I kicked in my training diet (I already miss chocolate) and after a few sets of dumb bell chest and biceps exercises I did a heavy HITT cardio session, which included a five-minute warm up on an elliptical machine, then five sets of 20/40 (20 seconds/40 seconds) high speed splits, followed by 25 minutes of 10 degree elevated moderate speed tread mill. I ended the workout with 25 pushups. All in all, a good start. 

Tuesday, June 27, 2006

Dave Gallahan, Jr., my Training Partner began his contest prep this morning to win his Pro Card at the same contest I am competing in to win my Master's Pro Card. So we both have the same goal and we both have a fire in our eyes that say "lets get it on."

We pushed each other to failure on three sets each of nine exercises, including incline dumbbell presses at 45-degree angle, incline barbell presses, incline dumb bell presses at 30-degree angle, weighed pull ups, bent over rows, seated cable rows to neck, seated dumb bell presses, seated lateral raises and lateral raises with cables. These were part of the Advanced GH Workout that require a set tempo and numbered reps to failure (6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM). We ended the session with abs work and HITT cardio. We left it all on the gym floor. Whew.

Wednesday, June 28, 2006

I about killed my training partner in the gym today. The new daddy has not spent as much time in the gym of late while he and his wife adjust to their second child. I on the other hand, have been hitting it heavy while preparing for my contests.

This morning, we did an Advanced GH Arms and Legs workout, which consists of 12 sets of RM to failure exercises with very minimum rest between sets (20 seconds) and two minutes rest between groups. We did squats, lunges, leg extensions (first group), leg curls, Romanian dead lifts, back extensions (second group), dips/close-grip bench presses, decline barbell extensions and cable press downs (third group), incline dumb bell curls, standing barbell curls, standing pully curls (fourth group). Our sets were 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM. Dave nearly puked. We started at 6:15 and finished at 8 AM. We didn't have time for calves, cardio or abs. I'll do abs at home tonight and we are scheduled for a HITT cardo session tomorrow. We'll do calves tomorrow after cardio.

Thursday, June 29, 2006

As the week wanes Dave and I are getting back into our competition workout routine. Today we did kick butt cardio on a stationary bike, doing a 5 minute moderate speed, moderate pressure ride, followed by eight 20/40 speed splits. Then we switched to the tread mill and did 25 minutes of 10 degree elevated 4.5 speed work. Before our cardio, we did three sets of ten reps of pull ups and after the cardio, we did three sets of 25 reps of weighted seated calves raises and the same number of sets and reps of standing calves raises. We ended our session with 25 hanging leg raises for abs. We are looking forward to a full body 5 RM workout tomorrow.

Friday, June 30, 2006

Today was an Advanced GH full body workout with minimum rest between sets and HITT cardio. Dave and I did five sets of a 5 RM cycle of eight exercises: squats, dumb bell triceps extensions, pull ups, leg biceps curls, standing military barbell presses, standing calves raises, biceps/hammer curls and incline dumb bell bench presses. The goal was to do eight cycles, but we ran short of time and had to switch to HITT cardio on the tread mill, where we managed an elevated five minute warm up, three 20/40 speed splits and 10 minutes of moderate speed work before we had to head to the locker room. 

We have been on the Advanced GH/HITT workout and diet plan since May 1. It took me successfully through two body building competitions. On Monday, Dave and I will start a new program for the month of July to add some size. I'll tell you all about it then.

Monday, July 3, 2006

It's called "Hypertrophy Specific Training (HST). It's been around for awhile, but it works and Dave and I went on a one-month HST Workout plan starting today.

This program is best applied to post contest training to regain size and strength lost when dieting and to initiate new gains in that short window post contest where the body is like a sponge and wants to grow again. It is an undulating program with specific rep ranges each week. Training is three non-consecutive days per week with a day of cardio in between HST days. Each workout is the same, but weight is added each day.

Number of sets per exercise = two
Number of rep per exercise = 20 Week 1, 15 Week 2, 10 Week 3 and 5 Week 4.

The idea is to do the first day easy, add weight the second day and do a "go to failure" workout the third day.

Dave and I did two 20 rep sets of the following exercises today:

Bench Press
Pull Downs
Incline Bench Press
Rows
Seated Press
Curls
Triceps Extensions
Squats
Leg Curls
Lunges
Calves Raises

It took us about an hour to complete this session. We followed it with 20 hanging leg lifts, 20 pull ups and 20 minutes of moderate cardio on the tread mill. A great start.

Tuesday - The Fourth of July, 2006

Dave and I joined about three other die-hard's in the gym today for our regular 6:15 AM workout. This was a cardio only day and we kicked in a HITT (High Intensity Timed Training) treadmill session. We started with an elevated 5 minutes warm up, followed by five 20/40 speed splits (20 seconds of high speed, followed by 40 seconds of moderate speed). Then we finished with 20 minutes of elevated, moderate speed work. After the cardio we spent a few minutes doing 100 crunches and 20 pull ups. We are looking forward to our second day of HST training tomorrow. I have my eyes on a try for my Natural Master's Pro Card and my 27 year-old training partner, Dave, has his eyes on a try for his Open Men's Pro Card by the end of the year. Our eyes are focused. Why else would we be at the Gym at 6:15 in the morning on a holiday?

Wednesday, July 5, 2006

Dave and I sat on the floor in the locker room after our workout this morning, with our backs leaning against the wall, trying to stop shaking. We looked at each other and started laughing. My training partner voiced my thoughts when he said, "Man, I have been working out for more than six years and this is the toughest workout I have ever done." Tomorrow we have a cardio only day and on Friday, two sets of 20 reps of eleven full body exercises that require us to fail on the 20th rep of each set. Today we only had pick weights to make it to 20 reps per set without failing. We are either going to make tremendous gains with this plan, or die.

Thursday, July 6, 2006

Dave and I had a relaxing day of cardio. Funny! We did a hard HITT session with a 5 minute, ten degree, elevated tread mill warm up run at a 4.5 speed, followed by six 20/40 speed splits and then 15 minutes of elevated, moderate speed work. Then we did two sets of hanging, weighted leg raises and slant board abs crunches, followed by 15 minutes on a stationary bike. We ended our workout with a symmetry round and mandatory round posing practice. Tomorrow is the "Work to Failure" session of 11 exercises, two sets of each, 20 reps. We will probably crawl out of the weight room on our hands and knees. I'm looking forward to it.

Friday, July 7, 2006

Dave and I have changed the name of our training program from Hypertrophy Specific Training (HST) to Holy S**t Training. We got though the toughest day of the week's workout by completing two sets of 20 RM (must complete each 20 rep set to failure) for 11 full body exercises, including flat bench press, pull downs, incline bench press, barbell rows, seated shoulder press, bar bell biceps curls, skull crushers, squats, legs curls, lunges and calve raises. Then we puked. Not really, but we both came close a couple of times. This 5' 7" 145 pound athlete and my training partner, all 6' 2", 210 pounds of him were a sight moving around the gym from exercise to exercise, trying to drink water and catch our breath as the equipment tried to get the best of us. We are looking forward to this weekend when we can relax and do 60 minutes of easy cardio each day. On Monday, we begin week two of the four-week plan, using 15 RM as the base for each two-sets exercise...which means heavier weights for less reps...to failure. Oh, yeah! 

Saturday, July 8 and Sunday, July 9, 2006

I hit the gym for an hour each day to do 45 minutes of moderate cardio and to work on my abs. I also did four sets of 10 reps of pull ups to help widen my back and pull out my lats and later at home on Sunday, I did 75 calve raises and 40 push ups.

Monday, July 10, 2006

Dave and I began the second week of HST, using 15 reps as our goal for two sets of 11 full body exercises. Since we dropped the number of reps per set from 20 last week to 15 this week, we added more weight to each exercise. Last Monday I did two 20 rep sets of 55 pound dumb bell bench presses. Today I did two 15 rep sets of 60 pound dumb bell bench presses. On Wednesday, the weight will go to 65s and on Friday, 70s. Dave started last week at 60s and today at 70s. I wonder how much we will be lifting in the fourth week of the plan, when we go to failure after only 5 reps. This stuff rocks!

Tuesday, July 11, 2006

No rest for the weary. Both Dave and I were up late last night, he with his new son and me foolishly playing on the Internet. Nevertheless, we were both in the gym on time this morning for our Tuesday dose of HITT Cardio. We decided to kick it up a notch and, using a stationary bike, did 5 minutes of a moderate speed warm up and then jumped into 10 20/40 speed splits. Then we did another 30 minutes on an elevated tread mill at 4.5 speed. After that, we did 50 hanging leg raises for abs, 20 dips for chest, 20 pull ups for back and lats and a practice posing session in the studio. Tomorrow is an HST day of two sets of 15 RM reps of 11 full-body exercises. This is a hardening week for Dave and I, so we are eating a little less food and both of us have dropped a pound of weight.

Wednesday, July 12, 2006

Yesterday I said I was really looking forward to our HST session today. I lied. It was awful. We loved it. It hurt. We were pumped. We took two sets of 15 reps of 11 full body exercises to the point of failure. For example, my flat bench dumb bell press was 65 pounders and Dave's was 80s. My triceps bar bell extension (skull crushers) was 70 pounds and Dave's was 90. I did two sets of 15 reps squats at 240 pounds and Dave did 290. Tomorrow is HITT cardio and abs day and on Friday, we take every HST set to total failure. Oh Man!

Thursday, July 13, 2006

I may lose my training partner. My good friend and workout partner, Dave Gallahan, Jr. had been a police officer for a small Alabama municipality. Yesterday, he was offered a job with the City of Birmingham Police Department and has accepted the position. He starts with Birmingham in about two weeks and depending upon the shift they give him, he might not be able to train in the mornings with me. It will be tough for both of us as Dave and I have worked very hard to help each other achieve our training goals. I will miss my training partner, but I will still have a great friend. We will know in a few weeks what our futures hold.

Today, Dave had to take some tests for his new assignment so I trained solo. I did a half-hearted cardio workout and a strong abs, pull ups and push ups session, followed by a short posing practice. Dave will be back tomorrow for our Friday HST workout.

Friday, July 14, 2006

Officer Gallahan (my training partner, Dave) and I gave Hypertrophy Specific Training (HST) all we had this morning. The goal was two sets of 15 RM (Total Failure) reps of 11 full body exercises. We had to lift a weight where we failed at the 15th rep. And failed we did. This session was brutal. One small man and one large man panting and carrying on after each set to failure. 

At 144.0 pounds of body weight, here are my RM lifts for two sets of 15 reps:

Dumb Bell Flat Bench Press - 65-pound dumb bells
Cable Lat Pull Down - 120 pounds
Incline Bar Bell Bench Press - 120 pounds
Bent Over Rows - 150 pounds
Seated Shoulder Press - 100 pounds
Barbell Biceps Curls - 70 pounds
Barbell Triceps Extensions - 70 pounds
Squats - 230 pounds
Hamstring Curls - 125 pounds
Lunges - 130 pounds
Seated Calves Raises - 200 pounds (two sets of 45 reps)

Dave, 6' 2", 210 pounds, of course, lifted more on each set. (Barbell curls - 90, Squats - 300 pounds, etc) The cop's an animal. Bull comes to mind. 

Monday, July 17, 2006

Today I trained without my partner, but it wasn't his fault. I am in Boston for a few days on business, so Dave and I will be doing our HST and HITT cardio workouts solo until Thursday. I had a great workout this morning at Fitcorp Gym in the Prudential Building in downtown Boston. They have a large facility with all of the equipment you could ask for. Their staff is courteous and helpful. I had no trouble asking for and receiving spots during my workout. Fitcorp charges $20 a day if you are a walkin, $15 a day if you are staying at a nearby hotel and $10 a day if you have a IHRSA Passport Card (www.healthclubs.com).

This was the first day of the third week of our four-week HST Program. I still did two sets of 11 full-body exercises, but did 10 reps per set instead of the 15 I did last week. The weights, of course, were heavier. That's the way the program is designed. My flat bench dumb bell press was 65 pounders, my lats pull downs was 125 pounds, my biceps curls was 30 pounders and my squats was 230 pounds. After the HST session, I did 25 minutes of elevated, moderate speed (4.2) tread mill. Tomorrow is cardio only and I will do a HITT session.

Tuesday, July 18, 2006

I had another great workout at Fitcorp in the Prudential Building in downtown Boston. If I lived in Boston, I would join this Fitness Center. Great equipment, great athletes, great staff and great locker and shower facilities. The equipment is well maintained and the place is clean. They supply towels, hair dryers, loation, shaving gear and excellent showers and sauna. A very nice place.

Today was cardio day and I did a rigorous HITT session which kept my heart rate at 80+% for the entire 30 minutes. I ended the workout with four sets of 10 pull ups, four sets of 10 dips and 100 abs slant board and hanging crunches.

Tomorrow I will do my second HST workout of the week, two sets of 11 full-body exercises, taking each 10 rep set to nearly RM failure.

I spoke with Dave by phone and he did his HST workout yesterday and his HITT workout today. Tomorrow we so solo again, but look forward to connecting for our Thursday workout. 

Tuesday Night, July 18, 2006 

I rented a car and drove from Boston to Cape Cod to have dinner with My Coach, Sean "Sully" Sullivan, his wife Deb and their 9 year old daughter, Kayla. Sully lives in a beautiful cape home, along with three large, but friendly dogs and two beautiful cats. Sully has been helping me with my contest prep since May 1. His advise has paid dividends. Since I have been training under his guidance, I have placed higher this year than I did last year in the same two competitions, including moving from Third in the World to First in the World in the WNSO Men's Master's 60+ Class. He is helping me prepare for my shot at a Master's Pro card in 11 weeks. I brought my posing suit and Sully, acting as Judge, put me through a symmetry round and mandatory round and gave me four very good posing tips. It was a great evening with a super family.

Wednesday, July 19, 2006

I hit the Fitcorp Fitness Center in the Prudential Building in downtown Boston at 6:00 this morning and the place was packed. There were lots of young men and women athletes doing their workout before hitting their office. I had to "work in" on a couple of exercises, but there were also plenty of spotters as I did my second hard HST workout this week. I did two sets of all eleven full-body exercises, taking the 10 reps per set to near failure. Friday I'll take everything to failure. Some of my weights today included 70 pound dumb bell bench presses, 145 pound bent over barbell rows, 35 pound dumb bell curls, 125 pound cable lat pull downs, 60 pound triceps barbell extensions and 125 pounds seated bench presses, among others.

Thursday, July 20, 2006

My training partner and soon to be full-time big city cop, had to take a polygraph test at 8 AM this morning and missed our cardio day workout. I missed mine, too. I was at the gym this morning, but after working a conference in Boston for the last three days and then flying home yesterday evening, I was beat when I hit the gym at 6:15. Instead of doing my scheduled HITT cardio session, I did some pull ups, dumb bell curls, crunches, lat pull downs, push ups and lateral shoulder raises, all this mainly for a nice easy pump. In other words, I blew off HITT and I don't care. LOL Dave and I will do our 10 RM to failure full-body workout tomorrow followed by moderate cardio. On Friday afternoon, I am driving to Atlanta to work with a Master bodybuilder who is competing in the FAME SNBF Southern Open on Saturday. I won the 60+ Class in that show last year, but I'm skipping it this year as I continue to train for my Master's Pro Qualifier on September 30th.

Friday, July 21, 2006

This was "go to failure" on everything day. It was the toughest workout Dave and I have ever done, together or solo. We did two sets of 10 reps of 11 full body exercises. The idea in this HST program is to go to failure on Friday, the third day of lifting this week. Next week we will have to pick weights where we fail at 5 reps (5 RM) for the 11 exercises.

Here are the weights we successfully failed at on rep 10 of both sets:

Dave (210 pounds) *Exercise* Scott (146 pounds)

90s  Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press 75s
180  Lat Pull Downs  140 
185 Incline Barbell Bench Press  135 
160   Bent Over Barbell Rows  110 
230  Seated Shoulder Press 140 
125  Standing Biceps Barbell Curls  85 
110 Triceps Extensions (skull crusher) 80 
340 Squat 250 
200 Hamstring Curls 125 
200 Barbell Lunges 170 
230 Seated Calves Raises* 230 
* On the seated calves raises, we did two sets of 30 reps. 

Three weeks down and one HST week to go. I can't wait until Monday!

Sunday, July 23, 2006

I drove from Birmingham to Atlanta on Friday evening to help a fellow senior body builder prepare for the 2006 FAME SNBF Southern Open in Suwanee, Georgia. He was entering the Men's Master's 50+ Class (He was the only 60+ so he chose to drop down a class). I have competed against Melton three times and we have become good friends. I am always a guest at Melton and Deb's home whenever I am in Atlanta. Making new friends like that is one of the great things about Natural Bodybuilding. On Friday night we worked on his posing for the next day's prejudging. I have also been helping him with his contest prep diet and he came in the best he has ever looked on Saturday morning. After prejudging, we had a good meal and then worked on his individual posing routine. This good man placed 3rd in the Men's 50+ class and was very happy with his results.

The 2006 FAME SNBF Southern Open was a well run contest. More than 60 athletes competed and the show started on time and went very smoothly. Since they only do height classes (short, medium and tall), all three classes were large, with 11 in the short, 16 in the medium and 10 in the tall. The competition was stiff and the sellout crowd was very enthusiastic. Bruce and Carol Johnson, co-presidents of the SNBF run a good federation, associated with FAME WNSO.

I also worked backstage with Tommy Hawk, from Augusta, who was a very strong competitor in the Middle Height Class and Andrew, a close friend of my Training Partner, Dave, who competed in the Short Class.

I sat this show out because I am training for my try at a Master's Pro Card in September. Last year I placed Third in the Short Class and Won the Men's Master's 60+ at this competition.

Monday, July 24, 2006

You would think doing two five-rep sets is a "piece of cake." Well, it isn't. Not when you are trying to lift a weight close to failure on the fifth rep of each set. Like 80 pound dumb bell bench presses for me and 100 for Dave. And that was only our first of 11 full-body exercises. I pulled 160 pounds on the lats pull down. Dave went to the last stop for his pull. On squats, I did 250, the same weight I did on Friday. I couldn't do more. By Friday, I will. Dave squatted 350. His Friday goal is 400. On the seated calves raises, we both did 250 pounds. Five reps is definitely not a "piece of cake."

Tuesday, July 25, 2006

Today I was a little tight from yesterday's 5 RM HST workout. I plan on being a lot tighter on Thursday after tomorrow's HST. I believe I will be ready for a change in routine after this week. Something easy, like Advance GH/HITT. I have about seven weeks until my next contest, the OCB Gulf States Championship in Baton Rouge, LA. It will be my second OCB event, after the OCB Spirit of America in Cape Cod, MA, my first.

Today was HITT cardio day and I had a strong tread mill session, followed by 40 hanging leg raises and 40 pull ups. My training partner didn't make it to the gym. 

Wednesday, July 26, 2006

Dave and I thought we would be able to whip through the two sets of 11 full-body 5 RM exercises and have time to do other things during our workout this morning. Not! From our first lift, dumb bell bench presses, where I lifted 85 pounders and Dave lifted 100s, we needed more rest between sets and between exercises to get the job done. I set new personal bests on the seated shoulder press, barbell curls, incline bench press and lats pull downs. I struggled with my squats (250) and Dave struggled with his (325), but we got through it. I did 80 pounds on the skull crushers and Dave did 100 pounds. The other five exercises were tough, but we both know we will lift heavier on Friday. Tomorrow is a HITT cardio day and lots of ab work. One interesting side note from all of this heavy HST work. My favorite exercise had always been the flat bench dumb bell press. Now, I love squats. I actually did 10 more squats after our workout, because I love the pump from lifting that kind of free-standing weight. I'm a SQUAT FREAK!

Thursday, July 27, 2006

Dave had to be at work very early this morning, so I was stuck doing HITT cardio without him. But I didn't train alone. I am working with a master bodybuilder (41) who I am helping prepare for his first competition next April. We did HITT together, and since Bruce is a tri-athlete and marathon runner, he did the HITT session without much difficulty. I was gratified that my highest heart rate was lower than his and I recovered to a normal beat faster. We then did a series of machine and free weigh exercises, working on form and breathing. He is 5' 10" and weighs about 185 pounds, another big man standing up with a smaller man. I'm such a gym bully. You Gotta Love It!

Friday, July 28, 2006 

We failed. We failed. And, we failed again. Eleven times. It was awesome. Dave and I successfully completed the last day of the four-week Hypertrophy Specific Training (HST) cycle. The idea was to pick weights in which we failed at the final RM rep in each set. Week one required 20 RM failure, week two, 15 RM failure, week three 10 RM failure and this week, 5 RM failure. We did two sets of the same 11 full-body exercises on Monday, Wednesday and Friday each week. 

Here are our final 5 RM "lifts."

Body Weight: Dave (204); Scott (146)

Height: Dave (6' 2"); Scott (5' 7")

Age: Dave (27); Scott (63)

Two Sets of 5 RM Exercises

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press: Dave (110s); Scott (90s)

Lats Pull Down: Dave (200); Scott (180)

Incline Barbell Bench Press: Dave (240); Scott (150)

Bent Over Barbell Rows: Dave (220); Scott (155)

Seated Shoulder Press: Dave (270); Scott (180)

Standing Biceps Barbell Curls: (135); Scott (95)

Triceps Extensions - Skull Crushers: Dave (115); Scott (90)

Squats - Smith: Dave (360); Scott (295)

Hamstring Curls: Dave (210); Scott (140)

Barbell Lunges - Smith: Dave (300); Scott (255)

Seated Calves Raises* - Dave (255); Scott (255) 
*On the calves raises, we did two sets of 15 reps.

On Monday, Dave and I begin a four-week cycle of Escalation Density Training (EDT), a program developed by Charles Staley. I'll describe this painful workout plan on Monday. 

Monday, July 31, 2006

My training partner and I began a new four-week workout program today. It's called Escalation Density Training (EDT) with HITT Cardio. EDT involves a workout where you measure how much work is done. When you do this, your muscles grow, your metabolism increases and you wind up with a leaner, more muscular body. EDT provides plenty of pain.

Each workout consists of three 15-minute time frames separated by a 5 minute rest period. In each time frame, you perform two exercises, for a total of six exercises per workout.

In each time frame, the two exercises are performed in alternating fashion, back and forth, until the 15 minutes is concluded.

The idea is to work quickly and heavily towards failure on both exercises by the end of each 15-minure session. As you begin to fatigue, you increase the load and reduce the reps as you try to crank out as many repetitions as possible in 15 minutes.

Progression: Each time you repeat the workout, your objective is to perform more reps in the same time frame. 

That's EDT, no pre-ordained number of sets, reps or rest periods, It's up to us. Our job is to improve on the 15-minute session each time we do it.

EDT calls for four days a week of training.

Today - Workout "A" was Chest and Back

First 15 minutes: Incline Dumb Bell Press & Medium Grip Pull Down

Second 15 minutes: Dips & Seated Cable Rows

Third 15 minutes: Hammer Machine Incline Press & Hammer Machine Rows.

Here are my weights for the first 15 minutes, the Incline Dumb Bell Press:

10 X 40s; 10 X 45s; 10 X 50s; 8 X 55s; 6 X 60s & 6 X 60s - Failure at 60s.

and the Medium Grip Pull Down:

10 X 80; 10 x 85; 8 X 100; 8 X 110; 6 X 120; 6 X 140; 4 X 160 - Failure at 160

After the 60 minute session (3 - 15 minute sessions and three 5 minute rest periods), we did 100 skip ropes and 2 X 20 reps of hanging leg raises.  EDT Rocks!

Tuesday, August 1, 2006

Old Navy's early morning workout team has added a third player. Along with Dave, my long-time partner, we now have Bruce workout training with us. Bruce is a 39 year old tri-athlete and marathon runner who is switching to bodybuilding and is training to enter his first competition next April as a novice and Master 40+. The only difference in our routine is that we work at a faster pace. We still laugh a lot and push each other to do bigger and better lifts. Bruce is about 5' 11" and weighs around 200 pounds. Dave, 27 is 6' 2" and weighs around 210. And me, 63, 5' 7" and 147. I'm the bully.

Today was day two of week one of EDT. Workout B: Legs

The first 15 minutes we did leg presses, starting with 2 plates and finishing with 10 (450 pounds + the rack). I managed six reps of 10 plates. We did a total of 8 sets.
the second exercise in the first 15 minutes was prone ham string curls. We played around the 140-160 pound failure weight.

The second 15 minutes was leg extensions and seated leg curls. The three of us could barely stand up after this grueling session.

The final 15 minutes was seated calve raises and standing calve raises. We used the press machine for the seated calve raises, finishing with 4 plates on each side and we used the smith machine with a box for the standing calve raises. We failed at six plates.

Since we still had a little time left, we did a 10 rep set of free standing squats and worked the adductor and abductor machines at their maximum weight. All in all, a great workout.

Wednesday, August 2, 2006

Escalation Density Training (EDT) calls for four days a week of training, so today was HITT cardio day. I'm kind of glad to have a day away from EDT. I'm sore as hell. My quads and calves are tight from yesterday and my pecs and back are still sore from Monday. This stuff hurts. I love it. Tomorrow is Workout "C," Arms and Shoulders, then we go back to Workout "A" and so on. After the HITT cardio, we worked on abs with crunches and hanging leg lifts.

Thursday, August 3, 2006

Today's EDT was Workout "C"

15 minutes of Incline Dumb Bell Curls & Seated Shoulder Extensions

15 minutes of Preacher Curls & Press Downs

15 minuets of Lateral Raises & Bent Lateral Raises

We averaged 8 sets per exercise and took the final set to 6 RM failure. Slow & Heavy

I thought this would be a good time to talk about our diet during this four-week period. EDT calls for two low carb days and one refeed day and then the cycle is repeated. On pre-workout days and pre-cardio days, we take two scoops of Glutamine.

Low Carb Meals: Two Days Of This Plan

Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yoke, two scoops of Muscle Provider + 1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 5: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups lettuce

Refeed Meals: One Day of This Plan (then go back to Low Carb Meals)

Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yolk, two scoops of Muscle Provider + ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cup vegetables

Meal 5: Carb up Meal: 1 cup oatmeal; 6oz sweet potato; 1 banana + 1 cup vegetables

Friday, August 4 & Saturday, August 5, 2006

I was out of town this weekend, meeting with my new Sponsor, Ultimate Dumbbell Fitness www.ultdumbbellfitness.com . My workouts consisted of trying out all four of their new dumbbell benches. This training equipment Rocks! I'll have more to say about Ultimate Dumbbell Fitness on Monday. 

Monday, August 7, 2006

EDT legs and calves day. Dave and I worked the plan as hard and as quickly as we could. The idea in week two is to do more in each 15 minute segment than we did the first week. Last week we started with four 45 pound plates (two on each side) of the leg press. Today we started with six plates and ended with five on each side with 10 slow reps to failure. The rest of the workout was as intense (leg extensions, prone leg curls, seated leg curls, seated calve raises, and standing calve raises. We added three sets of maximum weight leg adduction and abductions and quickly single-stepped the gym stairs to the second floor and down ten times. We ended our session with hanging leg raises. A great workout.

I'm really pleased about having Ultimate Dumbbell Fitness as Team Old Navy's sponsor. I like this line of fitness equipment a lot. I enjoyed field testing the benches over the weekend at their Arkansas headquarters. Among my lifts, I easily lifted 80 pound dumbbells without a spotter or having to drop the weights to the floor after the lift. For sure, these benches are going to change the way we do dumbbell work. www.ultdumbbellfitness.com

Tuesday, August 8, 2006

Incline biceps curls, shoulder extensions, preacher curls, triceps push downs, lateral raises, bent over lateral raises. Fifteen minutes of incredible work for each two-exercise set. Dave and I averaged 8 sets of each exercise per session and went to failure at 6 RM the last set of each. We increased the weight as often as we could and lowered the number of reps only when we had to. This was intense. After the three 15-minute sections, we did 40 hanging leg raises and 20 pull ups. Dave had to leave then, but I stayed around to do 20 minutes of treadmill. We are both feeling great. EDT is a good program.

Wednesday, August 9, 2006

EDT calls for four days of training per week, so today was cardio and play. Dave had to do some medical things with the Birmingham Police Department so he couldn't train with me. I did a good HITT cardio session with 20/40 speed splits. After cardio, I did 20 pull ups, 40 dips, 40 hanging leg raises and 40 slant board crunches. I ended my workout with a practice posing session. The workout was tougher than I thought it would be. When we do EDT, it's exhausting and when I arrived at the gym today I was still sore and a little tired from Monday and Tuesday. I love this program. I feel like it is doing what it is supposed to, cut fat and build and harden muscle.

Thursday, August 10, 2006

Escalation Density Training (EDT) can take the best athlete and turn him into a bowl of oatmeal. Today for Workout "A", Dave and I did Chest & Back. We took every exercise to 10 RM failure, doing six sets of each, for a total of 36 sets in 45 minutes. The first 15 minutes was Incline Press and Medium Grip Pull Down. My Incline Press started with 45 pound dumb bells and ended with 60s. Dave started with 55s and ended at 85s. My Medium Grip Pull Downs started at 100 pounds and ended at 160. Dave did more. The second 15 minutes sets were Dips and Cable Rows and the third 15 minutes sets were Hammer Machine Incline and Hammer Machine Rows. My Hammer Rows maxed at 230 pounds and Dave's at 270 pounds. After EDT, we did some abs work until Dave had to leave for work. I stayed to do 20 minutes of cardio. Tomorrow we do Legs and Calves to end week two of EDT. Two weeks to go.

Friday, August 11, 2006

EDT Workout "B" Legs & Calves. We switched from seated leg presses to squats, just because we wanted to. So, the first 15 minutes alternated between squats and leg curls. We did six sets of 10 reps of each, failing at 10 RM. I liked doing the squats better than the seated leg presses, even though I used less weight. I felt I was getting more out of the lifts. The second 15 minutes set was leg extensions alternating with seated leg curls. For these also we went to 10 RM failure and did six sets. Finally, we hit calves with alternating seated and standing calve raises. After the last 15 minute session, we continued doing seated calve raises on a different machine and knocked out 75 more seated and 75 more standing. We limped to the locker room.

Monday, August 14, 2006

I was supposed to go to Prison next Saturday, but it was cancelled. On Wednesday, I am traveling from Birmingham, Alabama to Albany, New York to work for a couple of days with my posing coach, Russ Testo, "The World's Best Poser." Russ is an outstanding coach. He is a renown "guest poser" and has done guest posing stints at the Arnold Classic several times and for years has graced bodybuilding stages around the country with his excellent routines and choreography. Russ coached me to a "Best Poser" award for my routine earlier this year. Every year, Russ goes to a down state New York maximum security prison where the inmates put on their own bodybuilding competition. For the past five years, Russ has been te guest poser at the inmate's contest. He invited me to go along with him this time, but, as there were only seven inmates entered, the prison warden cancelled Saturday's contest. Darn. I was really looking forward to doing my routine for the inmates as a special guest poser.

Because of the prison gig, I have been on a contest prep diet for the past three weeks. It's a good thing, because now, in two weeks, I am going to compete in the NPC Alabama State Championship in Birmingham. I wasn't scheduled to enter that contest, but I was "persuaded." Last year, at the NPC Southeastern Gold's Gym Classic in Gadsden, I competed and won my age class. One of the show's judges, Scott Lyons, the NPC State Chairman for Alabama and promoter of the stat show asked me if I was going to do the 2005 Alabama State Championship and I said no, because there wasn't a Men's Master 60+ Class. Scott emailed me on Thursday and said he put a 60+ class in this year's state championship, "Just for you," and sent me a registration form. I filled it out and sent it in and now I am in a contest prep mode, getting ready to compete in the Open Men's Bantam Weight Class and Men's Master 60+ Class on August 26. 

You can imagine the intensity in which my training partner and I hit it this morning. I have my game face on. I am competing to be the first ever Alabama State Men's Master 60+ Champion. 

Today was Arms and Delts, the first day of the third week of Escalation Density Training (EDT). We did six sets of six different exercises (Incline Dumbbell Curls, Seated Shoulder Extensions, Preacher Curls, Press Downs, Lateral Raises and Bent Lateral Raises), taking each to a 8 or 10 RM failure. Tough. Then we did a 20 minute session of HITT cardio with five 20/40 speed splits and some abs work. A good start to my contest prep.

Tuesday, August 15, 2006

Much to the chagrin of my training partner, I have increased the intensity of our workouts, as I prepare to compete in the 2006 NPC Alabama State Bodybuilding Championship a week from Saturday. Today was EDT Workout "A," Chest & Back. In the three 15-minute segments, we were only able to complete four sets of each exercise, because we started heavy and finished heavy, going to 6 RM failure on the fourth set after doing 10 reps for the first three sets. Our "couplets" included Incline Press & Medium Grip Pull Downs; Dips and Seated Cable Rows; Hammer Machine Incline Presses & Hammer Machine Rows. Tomorrow is a cardio only day. I will also be traveling to Albany, NY to work with my posing coach, RussTesto for a few days. My training partner and I will pick up our EDT workout again on Saturday when I return to Birmingham.

Wednesday,August 16, Thursday, August 17 & Friday, August 18, 2006

I just returned home Friday night from an incredible training and learning experience with Russ Testo, "The World's Best Poser." Russ lives and works in Albany, NY.  He and his partner, Cindi Stone, run "Sonshine Fitness" (http://www.russtesto.com/) and train clients in the gym and aerobics studio at Best Fitness in town. This was my second visit to train with Russ. Last year, he helped me develop my posing and choreographed my individual posing routine that resulted in a Best Poser Award at a major competition and my winning the Men's Master 60+ World Championship last June in Toronto, where the posing and posing routine counted as 1/3 of the total score. 

I arrived in Albany about 1 PM on Wednesday. Russ met me at my hotel and we went right to his studio. I was to spend eight hours of one-on-one training with Russ. As much as I was eager to work on my new routine, Russ would have none of it. He put me though a grueling hour of symmetry and mandatory poses to see where I was and to fix a few things. Only then did he show the new routine he choreographed for me. It is based on Paul McCartney's "When I'm 64" from the Yellow Submarine album. I laughed when he did it and thought, "I can never learn that. There are too many moves...spins, fast-paced posing transitions." Russ knew what I was thinking and smiled, and then we went to work.

We broke down the 90-seconds routine to 10 second bits. I learned each segment and then started at the beginning and "posed" to that spot, before we went to the next segment. By the end of the first session, we were 40 seconds into the routine.

The next morning (Thursday) Russ and I worked out together. We did legs, calves and chest. Russ started by doing 60 light weight squats, for warm up. I did 15. LOL. By the time we were through with squats, both of us were shaking. The man is intense...but so am I. I believe Russ was a little surprised by my doggedness to stay with him. We did three sets of ham curls and then standing weighed calve raises. I out did him on calves, because I do a lot of calves reps in my workouts and he doesn't do as many. Then we did three sets of dumb bell flys (3X10 of incline, decline and flat bench). After the workout, we did a 30 minute HITT cardio session. It was a great way to start the day. 

My second posing session again started with the basics. Russ is a good teacher. He wanted to make sure my muscle memory is in tune. We went though several posing drills. He "tweaked" me along the way. Then we continued with the posing routine and got through the next 20 seconds. By the end of the session, I had the first minute done.

That afternoon, we had our third session and completed the 90 second routine. I must have performed it 30 times (not really, but it felt like it). Russ would say, "Again." "Again." "Again." "Now, do it without music." "Now, start it where I start the music." (not at the beginning). I was having a great time.

We went out to dinner that night and talked a long time about the early days of bodybuilding. Russ is 49. He has been involved with our sport since he was 16. He knows most of the major promoters and top pro competitors. But, in spite of his "knowledge," Russ is a humble man.

On Friday morning, Russ and I worked out together before our posing session. We did back, biceps and triceps. We started with pull ups, each doing 30. I wasn't going to be outdone by this strong man. Then we did bench dumbbell lat pulls. Russ did 3 sets of 70s, 80s and 90s and I did 3 sets of 60s, 70s, and 80s. Next we did machine pull overs and cable press downs. For biceps, we did "I go, you go" with a 40 pound bar bell. We did! I think we exchanged 10 sets of 10 reps before we agreed neither one of us was going to quit. Then we did 3 X 10 sets of 30 pound dumbbell hammers up, curl down and ended with 3 sets of 70 pound barbell skull chrushers. Another good workout.

We went to his studio for more posing. Again, he put me through a grueling posing drill before we got to work on my routine. After working on the routine for an hour, we video taped Russ doing it "regular" time and then he walked though the entire routine without music, instructing at each step. We then taped me doing it. I don't look like Russ yet, but I will. LOL. I now have a great training video that I can study while I am preparing to do my routine in competition.

That afternoon, after another round of regular posing practice, We continued tweaking my performance and fixing little things. The most important was hitting the poses hard, while going through the routine with the music. The final act was when Russ watched me "do it in competition."

He hit "Play" and I started the routine. I nailed it and Russ applauded. It was a very satisfying moment for both of us.

I left Albany late that afternoon and returned to Birmingham, Alabama that evening. I was tired, excited, happy, and very grateful that I had another chance to train with "The World's Best Poser." 

Monday, August 21, 2006

After returning home on Friday from my posing training sessions with Russ Testo in Albany, NY, I took Saturday off. Yesterday, I ran around the neighborhood for about 40 minutes in the hot Birmingham sun. It felt good to sweat a bit.

Today, Bruce, Dave and I returned to the last week of EDT workouts. We did chest and back. Bruce and Dave hit it hard and I hit it easy. As I prepare for the 2006 NPC Alabama State Championship next Saturday, I will continue on a moderate EDT program and cardio until Friday and then take the day before the competition off. 

Tuesday, August 22, 2006

I was a real gym bully today, and I loved it. Since I am in my final week of contest prep for Saturday's NPC Alabama State Championship, I could do only light legs. But it didn't stop me from being a Personal Trainer for Bruce and Dave. I put those two gentlemen through a wild EDT legs and calves workout. What fun. I did manage to do a few leg extensions and ham curls, while I piled on the weights for their Smith Machine squats. Both completed that 15 minute segment with 10 X 270 pounds squats, done slowly. Gleeful. They also did seated extensions, seated ham curls and prone ham curls. We all did calves. We ended with abduction and adduction + hanging leg lifts (which I did) and pull ups (which I also did). After they limped to the locker room, I stayed around to do 20 minutes of tread mill cardio and a 10 minute practice posing session. I have made weight (1430) for the contest with three days to go. I will continue hardening and leaning out.

Wednesday, August 23, 2006

Another day of training partner bashing as I put Dave and Bruce through a gruelling session of biceps, triceps and back EDT. We did 15 mnutes of incline dumbbell bench press coupled with seated dumbbell extensions, preacher curls coupled with triceps push downs and standing dumbbell front raises coupled with bent over dumbbell side raises. Then we did shrugs, pull ups and hanging leg lifts for abs. Tomorrow is the last weight training day for the four-weeks of EDT. On Friday, we will do cardio only and on Monday start a new program of eight rep exercises. EDT has been excellent. I get my first of four professional spray tans after work today. I will be hard and cut coming into Saturday's NPC Alabama State Championship in Birmingham. It looks like I will comete as a bantam weight and men's master 60+. 

Thursday, August 24, 2006

This was the last day of EDT weight training. Tomorrow we will finish the four-week program with a day of cardio, abs work and pull ups. It's also my last day of contest prep for Saturday's NPC Alabama State Championship. I'm about as ready as I can be. Today and tomorrow, my diet consists mostly of chicken, very lean beef and lots of grapefruit. I'm glad I like grapefruit. It's a great cutting tool. My first spray tan last night came out great. I go again tonight, tomorrow and finally early Saturday morning. I'm looking forward to stepping back onto the stage again for my 7th show this year.

Friday, August 25, 2006

We devoted our workout today to my contest prep for Saturday. We did about 30 minutes of moderate cardio, 20 pull ups, 20 push ups, some dumb bell pump up exercises and then I went through two full practice posing rounds. I'm as ready as I can be. I will step onto the stage tomorrow at around 140 pounds, five pounds heavier than I was for the June FAME World Championship in Toronto. I feel great and look cut and defined. I'm happy with my preparation for this contest. 

This Just In: 

Last year I was one of only three men over 60 ever selected as Bodybuilding.com's Amateur Bodybuilder of the Week. (#255)

http://www.bodybuilders.com/hults.htm

Today, at 63, I am the oldest man, to date, to be selected as Bodybuilding.com's Over 40 Amateur Bodybuilder of the Week. (#23)

http://www.bodybuilders.com/scotth.htm 
Sunday, August 27, 2006

2006 NPC Alabama State Championship, Birmingham, Alabama

Prejudging

It's was nice to be able to come home after prejudging. This was the only show I've done in the city where I live. The 2006 NPC Alabama State Championship is held at the Als Stephens Center on the campus of the University of Alabama at Birmingham. It's a nice venue, home of the Alabama Symphony Orchestra. I had to laugh. Back stage looked like a Center for Disease Control lab. The walls and floor were covered with plastic wrap and tape to prevent the athletes from straining the place with oil and spray.

It was pretty big show with nearly 80 men and women competing. It is a National Qualifier. The first two Places in every class are eligible for two years to compete in the NPC Nationals.

As it is a NPC show, there was the usual sullenness and moodiness backstage one finds at these events. And, as usual at the larger ones, there was a medical team standing by. 

I competed in the Open Men's Bantam Weight (143.25) Class with two 18-19 year olds. One was a standout. I might place second, but will probably take third. They were fun to compete with. I met both of them last year at the NPC Southeastern Gold's Gym Classic in Gadsden, Alabama, where one competed as a teen and one a novice. Both weighed 137 pounds. I weighted 141.

I decided to compete in this show because the promoter put in a Men's Master 60+ Class, "Just for you, Scott." And, in the program, the Men's Master 60+ Class is called, "The Old Navy Division 60+." He really did put it in for me. LOL

Both classes called for a 60 seconds posing routine without music. I have only done that once before. Some of the competitors in all of the classes were caught short by that call.

I competed against three others in the 60+ class. I believe I placed first or second. My main competition was a 5' 6" man who weighed 199 pounds, nearly 60 pounds more than me, and I was standing next to him during the judging. Talk about BIG. 

There were a few "typical" NPC incidents both on stage and back stage. 

There was only one Men's Master 50+ entered, so they had him on stage with the 60+. He was standing on the other side of me and about a minute into prejudging, he collapsed on stage. Seems he did eat anything that morning nor drink any water. Our class had to leave the stage while the paramedics came on and hauled him away.

The 199 pound man on my right had a nose bleed back stage before pre judging. Seems he dieted down from 217 to 199 for the contest in about 10 days. I wonder how?

Three other athletes had to quit because of on-stage cramping and one other guy almost passed out. 

Results

I placed Third in Open Men's Bantam Weights, as expected. I really enjoyed competing with these fine young athletes. 

I placed Second in the Men's Master 60+ Class. As much as I tried, I couldn't overcome the 60 pound weight differential between the winner and me.

Nevertheless, by placing Second in this NPC National Qualifier, I am now eligible for the next two years to compete in the NPC National Master's Competition for a NPC Master's Pro Card. Unlikely, but it's fun to know I could compete at the NPC National level if I chose to. I am now a NPC National Qualifier. 

So, now I will put my two NPC trophies on the shelve and begin preparing for my next contest, the OCB Gulf States in Baton Rouge in three weeks.  

Monday, August 28, 2006 

After enjoying a post-contest food fest on Saturday night and Sunday, I am back to training for my next competition, the 2006 OCB Gulf States Championship in Baton Rouge, LA on September 16, three weeks from now.

Today we began a new training program, 88s or 8 x 8. The purpose of this plan is to help maintain and add muscle and to increase definition and cuts. This plan works best when used 4-6 weeks. Weight training is four days a week and Cardio is five days a week. 

Each set of exercises has a speed and endurance mode (8 x 8) and a power mode 
(3 x 5). Each week, the modes are reversed. Some exercises require fewer reps. All reps are explosive ??? positive with a four-second count for the negative.

We do two days of Upper Body (Monday & Thursday) and two days of Lower Body (Tuesday and Friday). Wednesday is Cardio only. We also do Cardio on the other workout days.

It took an hour for two of us to go through the first day of the plan. It was tough but we can see how this will work well. 

After the session we did 30 minutes of heavy Cardio and then added 20 pull ups and 50 crunches. A good start to a new plan. 

Tuesday, August 29, 2006

Gee, only six leg exercises today. Piece of cake. Piece of dudu! Man, this plan kills. I love it. Here is what we did today for legs and calves:

Day Two ??? Legs and Calves

A-1 Squats 3 x 5 (3 sets of 5 reps)
Rest 60 seconds between sets

A-2 Leg Press 8 x 12 (8 sets of 12 reps)
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-1 Leg Extensions 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-2 Leg Curls 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-1 Lunges 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-2 Calve Raises 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

Not satisfied with that torture, we did 20 pullups and 40 hanging leg lifts for abs. We ran out of time and had to skip Cardio. But tomorrow is a Cardio day only so we will do extra then. 

Wednesday, August 30, 2006

T.G.I.W. LOL After the first two days of 8 x 8 workouts, we were looking forward to a cardio only day. We did a five minute warmup on the thread mill and then 10 20-second speed splits (9.0 mph), followed by 20 minutes of moderate speed treadmill. Then we did 20 pull ups and 40 crunches. After that we went to the gym studio and worked on posing. I am practicing a new routine to introduce at the OCB Gulf States on September 16th. It's based on Paul McCartney's "When I'm 64." It's a fun routine. 

Thursday, August 31, 2006

Everything hurts. I love this training plan. This was the third day and we did upper body. Here???s what it looks like:

Day Three - Upper Body

A-1 Lat pull down 8 x 8
Rest 15 seconds between sets

A-2 Cable Row 3 x 5
Rest 60 seconds between sets

B-1 Incline Press 8 x 8
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-2 Dumbbell Press 3 x 5
Rest 60 seconds between sets

C-1 Lateral raise 4 x 8
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-2 Dumbbell Flys 2 x 5
Rest 60 seconds between sets

D-1 Biceps Curls 4 x 8
Rest 15 seconds between sets

D-2 Preacher Curls 2 x 5
Rest 60 seconds between sets

E-1 Press down 4 x 8
Rest 15 seconds between sets

E-2 Seated Extensions 2 x 5
Rest 60 seconds between sets

On the 8 x 8 and 4 x 8 sets we chose weights that would allow us to complete the required sets and reps. On the 3 x 5 and 2 x 5 sets, we chose weights that we would fail at by the final rep. 

After this fun session, we did 20 minutes of HITT Cardio, 20 pull-ups and some abs work. Tomorrow is our second leg day of the week. We are so looking forward to it. 

Old Navy's Newest Sponsor

I am proud to announce that Golden Images, a Florida bases nutrition and fitness company, has joined Ultimate Dumbbell Fitness as my newest sponsor. 

I met Silas Gold, the President of Golden Images, at the 2006 Alabama State Bodybuilding Championship held recently in Birmingham. His company had a display at the venue which attracted a lot of attention from competitors and spectators with his line of supplements and vitamins and on-site counselors who were offering fitness and nutrition advice.

Silas is not only President of Golden Images, but is also a competitor himself and a trainer of bodybuilding and fitness competitors. I liked what I saw at his "booth" and he liked what he saw of me on stage. After the competition we spoke for awhile and yesterday, Silas called me to say Golden Images would like to sponsor me.

We will now work together to help me prepare for my next three competitions and if I win my Master Pro Card this season, Golden Images has committed to sponsor me as a Pro. Please visit the Golden Images web site: www.Golden-Images.net.  

Friday, September 1, 2006

T.G.I.F. and the workout is finished. OMG. This was the most difficult and hardest legs workout I have ever, repeat ever, done.

8 x 8 Day Four ??? Legs and Calves

A-1 Squats 8 x 12 (8 sets of 12 reps with minimum rest between sets)
Rest 15 seconds between sets

A-2 Leg Press 3 x 5 (Heavy Weights)
Rest 60 seconds between sets

B-1 Leg Extensions 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-2 Leg Curls 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-1 Lunges 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-2 Calve Raises 8 x 12
Rest 15 seconds between sets

This workout left my training partner and I weak, spent, exhausted but very satisfied. We used weights for each set where we could complete the earlier sets and fail as we neared the end of the final set for each exercise. This Plan Rocks.

We ran out of time and couldn't do HITT cardio, but we did do 20 bicep pull ups and 40 hanging leg raises for abs. I can't wait for Monday and Week Two of the 8 x 8 Training Program. 

Monday - September 4, 2006 - Labor Day in the U.S.

The gym was packed this morning when my training partner, Bruce, and I arrived for our second week of 8 x 8 training sessions. Since neither of us had to be at jobs today, we spent the next two and a half hours in the gym working. We completed the toughest upper body workout either of us have ever done. We added weight to every set and we took the final set of every exercise to failure, as it is meant to be. Then we did a full 30 minutes HITT cardio session with 20 second speed splits, followed by 30 pull ups and 30 hanging leg raises. I was going to practice my posing, but I was too beat. Instead, I met my wife for lunch (I had broiled talapia tacos) and now I'm home, taking it easy so I can be at the gym again at 6:15 tomorrow morning. It's less than two weeks until my next contest and I am pumped.  

Tuesday, September 5, 2006

My training partner and I went to the gym today to do battle. The gym won. We completed an extremely difficult legs and calves workout. Monster sets with little rest. 8 x 12 squats, 8 x 12 extensions, 8 x 12 ham curls, 8 x 12 abductors/adductors, 4 x 8 machine squats (heavier weights), 8 x 12 calve raises. All of this with minimum rest between sets and added weight for each set. After Monday's two-and-a-half-hour workout, we were just too tired to do abs or pull ups. We did some stretching instead. Tomorrow is cardio only, so we will hit abs and pull ups then.  

Wednesday, September 6, 2006

We need this midweek break from 8 x 8 training. We do upper body on Monday and Thursday, lower body on Tuesday and Friday. Wednesday is a cardio only day. We did 30 minutes of HITT, incorporating 10 elevated 20-second high-speed splits and 20 minutes of elevated moderate speed tread mill. We then did 30 weighted (20 pounds) pull ups and 25 hanging leg lifts. Then we went into the studio for a practice posing session. It was a relaxing day away from the weights. Back to the grind tomorrow. We love this program. 

Thursday, September 7, 2006

Each day I say this is the hardest I have ever worked in the gym. Each day, it's true. This 8 x 8 training program is the toughest regimen I have ever done. Each day, the number of sets and reps stays the same for that day. But, each day we add weight to the sets, making each set more difficult. At the end of these sessions, we are whipped. I'm not complaining, just making a point. These are the best workouts I've ever had. 8 x 8 training will continue to be cycled in my total program. After today's session we made ourselves do 30 pull ups and 25 slant board crunches. One more week until my next bodybuilding competition and I am very close to contest ready. 

Friday, September 8, 2006

Toast. That's me. Today was the hardest workout I have ever had. Not because the work was particularly difficult. I was very tired because I stayed up too late last night and got up at my usual 4:50 AM. And, because I am a week away from my next contest, I am a little weak from my contest diet. So today's legs and calves session left me a puddle of mush. Bruce managed to force me through most of the required sets, but I just didn't have the usual "drive" I show during our training sessions. I'm glad I have the weekend to rest. I will spend next week mostly training Bruce hard while I "pump up" and practice posing for my contest in Baton Rouge, LA on Saturday. I weigh 142.0 today. I will come in at around 139-140 with lots of vascularity and hardness. This has been a good contest prep for me. I'm happy with the way I'm looking with a week to go. 

To Be Continued


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Monday, September 11, 2006 - Four Days Until Weigh-In *

Dave reported to the Police Academy in Selma, Alabama this morning for three weeks of refresher training and then he will receive his assignment with the Birmingham Police Department. We are hoping he will still be able to work out in the mornings, but we will just have to wait and see what happens. Meanwhile, Bruce and I spent the morning doing our 8 x 8 upper body workout. Since I am in the final week of contest prep for the OCB Gulf States Championship in Baton Rouge on Saturday, I am going "light" all week on the weights. That didn't stop me from helping Bruce do a heavy workout. I stayed about three plates below him in every set. Sweet. We also did a session on the thread mill and completed 20 pull ups and 25 hanging leg lifts. I had a carb meal last night, so I'm sitting at 142.0. I will come in at around 139-140, cut and lean. I feel good abou this contest.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow you sure are light. I know its your journal and all, but do you think you could start a new post between each and every session. If not its ok its your journal, it just makes it easier for us to read. Good luck with your contest. You sound like you got everything together.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 11, 2006)

I guess I could post it that way.  I usually just "edit" my posts and add the day's work.  As for being "light," I am a bantam weight.  In the NPC, I compete in the 143.25 pounds class.  My biggest challenge is that I am a "tall" bantam at 5' 7".  I sometimes face guys who are 5' 4" or shorter who still weigh 143.25 pounds, making them a lot wider than me.  At age 63, I have won one NPC Bantam Weight Open title and have placed third against 20 and 30 year olds three times in NPC shows.  I usually place in the top three in Open men's weight and height classes in tested shows, again against men who could me my sons.  LOL

If you care to, visit my website: www.BodyBuildingSenior.com.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

I have all the faith in the world in you. You have everything together correctly and there doesnt seem to be anything you will have a problem with. 

By dividing it up it just kinda makes it more reader friendly. Best of luck, sucks to be tall and lean huh? Haha, I know what you mean I had a buddy who was 5 foot 4 and he was a monster, and he looked bigger than me just because he was short. I was much stronger and my measurments were actually bigger as well. Kinda got the short end of the stick there.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep.  I have to come in harder, leaner, more cut and more symmetrical to overcome the size factor of shorter competitors who weigh about the same as me.  Sometimes I do and sometimes, I don't.  The age class is another matter.  You can be any height or any weight as long as you are in the age group.  At my last show, the NPC Alabama State Championship, in the Men's 60+ Class, I got smoked by a "double wide."  I was a "single wide" standing next to him.  We were both 5' 7", but he weighed 200 pounds to my 140.  I had him in every category except size.   But, in the NPC, for the most part, the judges like size.  That's the nature of the NPC.   So I took second in the Men's 60+ out of four competitors.  But I did manage a Third Place finish in the Open Men's Bantam Weight class.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 12, 2006 -Three Days Until The Weigh-In*

*Tuesday, September 12, 2006 -Three Days Until The Weigh-In* 

It was a very easy day for me and a very tough day for Bruce, my training partner. I played Personal Trainer and put him through an incredibly difficult legs and calves workout. Since I am competing on Saturday, I skipped legs except for ham curls and calves. Bruce made up for my lack of activity. He didn't skip anything. Doing 8 x 8s on legs day is a killer. Doing them by yourself is a double killer. We also did 30 pull ups, 25 hanging leg raises and about 20 minutes of elevated, moderate speed tread mill.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 13, 2006)

*Wednesday September 13, 2006 - Two Days Before the OCB 
Gulf States Weigh-In*

When my training partner didn't show up this morning, I thought for sure I had killed him after yesterday's legs workout. Not so. He called me later in the morning to say his son had been up ill all night and he and his wife didn't get any sleep. Bruce will be in the gym tomorrow as I go through a pump up and practice posing session for Saturday's competition. Today I did a solo 8 x 8 upper body workout but didn't go too heavy on any exercise. I also did 20 pull ups, 25 hanging leg curls and 25 crunches before I completed the workout with 25 minutes of moderate speed tread mill. I weighed 140.8 this morning and am looking hard and lean. I'm pumped.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 14, 2006)

*Thursday, September 14, 2006 - One Day Before the OCB 
Gulf States Weigh-In*

I'm tired. But I am ecstatic about how I am "coming in." The OCB Gulf States will be my 8th contest this year. Each one takes its toll and this one is no different. However, this contest is very important. It's the final show I'm doing before my try at a Master's Pro Card on September 30 in Georgia and I am doing everything according to a plan so I can transfer the results to the NGA Pro Qualifier show in two weeks. Today was a pump up and practice posing session. I also did 30 minutes of tread mill, 20 pull ups and 25 hanging leg raises for abs. I weigh 139.6 this morning, down about 1/2 a pound. I'm showing good vascularity, cuts and definition. I went for my second spray tan last evenig and will have a third applied after work today. I will go back to the tanning salon for a touch up on Friday morning before I leave Birmingham for Baton Rouge.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 14, 2006)

Outstanding journal.

I look foward to following this!

Good luck.


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck on Saturday. I know you will do well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2006)

I just saw this journal and read the whole thing. This is BB'ing.  Best of luck Old Navy!


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 17, 2006)

*OCB Bodybuilding Championship, Baton Rouge, Louisiana*

Thanks, DoubleD & Jersey Devil.

*Friday & Saturday - Contest Weekend*

The OCB Gulf States Bodybuilding Championship, Baton Rouge, Louisiana 

Old Navy's Contest Photos:

http://www.bodybuildingsenior.com/photos2006.htm#OCB-Baton Rouge 

Gary Gnann ran a fun show. It was Gary's seventh show as a promoter and he knows how to run an "athletes" competition. His welcoming was warm and cordial, full of congratulatory good wishes for everyone, especially the first time competitors. The venue was excellent, large stage, great lighting and sound, good size audience area, superb back stage with plenty of space for men's and women's changing rooms, a large pump up area with mirrors and, plenty of fruit, water and food. Gary's Louisiana hospitality flowed over to the after show, when he rolled out sandwiches, spicy chicken wings and Jambalaya for the competitors.

It was the first OCB contest in Louisiana and for a first time event, it drew a group of very competitive men and women. Gary provided a great team of facilitators and the show started on time and moved quickly. Prejudging began at 1 PM and by 2:30 we were at lunch watching the Auburn - LSU football game on TV. The evening show also started on time at 6 PM and we were done and out of the venue by 9:30. 

I had a great time with good results, winning a bronze, silver and gold statue. I placed 1st in Men's Master 60+, 2nd in Men's Master 50+ and 3rd in the Open Men's Tall Class. The trophies are some of the nicest I've seen.

A special highlight for me was when Gary had me on as a mini-guest poser to perform my "16 Tons" posing routine for my Master's Class and my new "When I'm 64" routine for the Open Men's Tall Class. Both of these routines were choreographed for me by Russ Testo. Gary also had a real guest poser, an NGA Pro from the area who was excellent.

I hope Gary's OCB Gulf States show grows larger each year and I hope he promotes more OCB events in the South. Thanks for a great event, Gary.


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Good luck, it is very inspiring to see a person in top shape over 60.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Good luck, it is very inspiring to see a person in top shape over 60.



I heard that! -


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 18, 2006)

*Monday, September 18, 2006*

My training partner and I kicked off our new workout plan this morning, Step Bomb Training. This plan rocks. It was very hard but a lot of fun. Bruce and I worked up a decent sweat. We started the Step Bomb portion at 6:30 AM and finished by 7:15, giving us enough time for a HITT cardio session, 30 pull-ups and 50 hanging leg lifts. I also began contest prepping for my try at earning a Master's Pro Card at the NGA Championship in Duluth, Georgia in two weeks. 

*Step Bomb Workout, Cardio and Diet Plan*

The purpose of this plan is to help maintain and add muscle and to increase definition and cuts. This plan works best when used 4-6 weeks.

Weight training is five days a week and Cardio is five days a week.

The plan consists of three workouts (A-B-C-A-B) and then you take the weekend off and pick up where you left off (C-A-B-C-A). This allows two hits per muscle group for two weeks then a recovery week of one workout for a particular muscle group.

All workouts start out with a few warm up sets and then choose a 5 RM weight for that exercise. Rest 10 seconds and take 4-5 long deep breaths between sets, pick a weight 10-15% lighter for the second 5 rep set and then go on for a total of five drops in weight sets of 5 reps. The key is taking minimum rest between drop sets.

*Workout "A" *

*Chest*

A-1 Dumbbell Incline
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-2 Flat Dumbbell Bench
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-3 Machine Incline Press
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-4 Incline Dumbbell Flies
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Delts*

B-1 Dumbbell Press
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-2 Dumbbell Lateral Raises
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-3 Upright Cable Rows
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Triceps*

C-1 Press Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-2 Triceps Kickbacks
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Workout "B"*

*Quads*

A-1 Machine Leg Press
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-2 Hack Squats - Use Barbells
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-3 Dumbbell Squats
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-4 Leg Extensions
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Hamstrings*

B-1 Leg Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-2 Stiff Leg Dumbbell Dead Lifts
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-3 Seated Leg Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Calves* (hold at bottom and top for a six-count)

C-1 Seated Calve Raises
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-2 Standing Calve Raises
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Workout "C"*

*Back Width*

A-1 Under Grip Pull Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-2 V-Bar Pull Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-3 Wide Grip Pull Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Back Thickness*

B-1 Dumbbell Rows
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-2 Cable Rows
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-3 Rack Dead Lifts
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Biceps*

C-1 Hammer Dumbbell Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-2 Incline Dumbbell Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-3 Preacher Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

*Cardio Workout - Five Days Per Week* 

· Begin each cardio session with a five minute warm-up

· After the warm-up do the following:

· 20 seconds sprints, five to eight intervals

· Rest 40 seconds between splits (off the machine)

· Use 9 - 12% incline @ 9-12 mph

· After the sprints, do 20-30 minutes on a different machine 

· Take two-three scoops of L Glutamine pre cardio

· Consume meal Number One about an hour after cardio

*Low Carb Meals: Three Days Of This Plan*

Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yolk, two scoops of Muscle Provider + ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 5: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups lettuce

*Refeed Meals: One Day of This Plan* (then go back to Low Carb Meals)

Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yolk, two scoops of Muscle Provider + ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cup vegetables

Meal 5: Carb up Meal: 1 cup oatmeal; 6oz sweet potato; 1 banana + 1 cup vegetables


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

nice man, lookin good to  .  that'd take me an hour to type out haha. atleast you know what your doing.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 19, 2006*

Change in training plans. I have shelved _Step Bomb_ training for the time being. After studying the program carefully and working it for one session, I feel it is a great program if you are not in a contest prep mode. With the very heavy RM loads required, it can trigger a catabolic influence (muscle breakdown) that is not conducive to successfully preparing to step onto a body building stage in less than two weeks. So, today, Bruce and I returned to _Advanced GH Training with HITT Cardio_. We did legs and arms, cardio, 20 pull ups and 25 hanging leg lifts. I will add a practice posing session later at home.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 20, 2006)

*Wednesday, September 20, 2006*

Bruce and I completed a vigorous Advanced GH Chest, Back and Shoulders workout today. It's one part of a three part plan that includes sessions on Legs & Arms and a Full Body Power circuit workout. The 8 RM exercises are the strength sets, the 16 RM exercises are the defining and toning sets and the 25 RM exercises are the endurance sets. I really like the Advanced GH Workout. 

*Advanced GH Chest, Back and Shoulders Workout*
Choose weights that reflect your 8RM, 16RM and 25RM
Tempo: 1 x 4=8RM; 1 x 2=16RM; 1 x 1 =25RM
(1 x 4 = 1 count up, 4 count down tempo)

A1 8 Incline Dumbbell Presses at 45-degree Angle
Rest 10 seconds

A2 16 Incline Barbell Presses at 45-degree Angle
Rest 10 seconds

A3 25 Incline Dumbbell Presses at 30 degree Angle
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 2 times

B-1 8 Weighted Chins
Rest 10 seconds

B-2 16 Bent Over Rows
Rest 10 seconds

B-3 25 Seated Cable Rows to Neck
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 2 times

C-1 8 Seated Dumb Bell Presses
Rest 10 seconds

C-2 16 Seated Lateral Raises
Rest 10 seconds

C-3 25 Lateral Raises with Cables
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 2 times

We ended with a HITT cardio session and 25 hanging leg lifts.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thursday, September 21, 2006*

We only do Advanced GH Training four days a week, so today was cardio and abs work. Bruce had a business breakfast so I did a solo act. I completed a strong HITT cardio session using an elliptical and tread mill. Then I did 3 sets of 10 pull ups, palms facing away, palms facing towards me and hammers. I completed the workout with 25 hanging leg lifts and a 20 minute practice posing session. I'm working to hold my poses as hard as I can without shaking. It's tough. I got an extra workout with the posing practice.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 25, 2006)

*Friday, September 22, 2006 *

*One Week To Go Until The NGA Championship Weigh In!*

Bruce and I did a special workout today, something different, as I prepare for next week's competition. The program took about an hour for the two of us to complete. We ran out of time for cardio, so I will do some tomorrow and Bruce plans to run (he is a marathoner). 

Tempo = 2-1-2-1 (2 seconds positive and two seconds negatives reps) Rest 40 seconds between sets.

Note: You can alternate the chest/back, biceps/triceps, and quads/hams exercises to make the workout faster. In that case, do a set for chest, rest 30 seconds then do a set for back, rest for 30 seconds, etc. Don???t alternate delts or calves. Chose your own movements.

Chest

Hammer Incline ??? 2 x 5-9
Hammer Decline ??? 2 x 5-9

Back

Pull ups 2 x 5-9
Hammer rows 2 x 5-9

Delts

Hammer Presses 2 x 5-9
Dumbbell Laterals 1 x 5-9

Arms

Curls 2 x 5-9
Preacher Curls 2 x 5-9
Triceps Dips 1 x 5-9

Legs

Leg Press 2 x 5-9
Hack Squats 2 x 5-9
Leg Curls 2 x 5-9
Stiff Leg Dumbbell Lifts 2 x 5-9
Calve Presses 2 x 5-9 

*Monday, September 25, 2006 - Four Days Until the NGA Weigh In*

Today we did a full-body workout, circuit training. We trained for about 70 minutes, non-stop, keeping the rest short and the reps in the 12-30 range. We had fun doing whatever we felt like doing. We moved around and did a set for a body part (No Quads) and then moved to the next body part. Once we did the whole body we started again. This workout is called Eclectic Training and is meant to deplete the body of glycogen. We included abs and pull ups as part of the workout so we just had to do a cardio session after.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 26, 2006 - Three Days Before the NGA Weigh In *

Another day of light, high rep circuit training. This was a mostly upper body session with calves thrown in as the only leg work. We also did 20 pull ups and some hanging leg raises for abs. After a short cardio session on the tread mill, I headed to the locker room to do a full body shave to prep for my first of four spray tan applications beginning this evening. After shaving, I applied a salt scrub in the shower to rid myself of any dead skin so the spray will "take" better. I look for an even tan with no streaks or spots.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wednesday, September 27, 2006 - Two Days Until the NGA Weigh In*

I???m on cruise control. Light pump up workouts, moderate cardio, pull ups, practice posing. I???m ready. Lets get it on.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 28, 2006)

*Thursday, September 28, 2006 - One Day Before The NGA Weigh In*

Today I picked up two 20 pound dumbbells and did two full pre-contest pump ups: shoulders, back, chest, biceps, and triceps. I also did push ups, crunches and pull ups. Then I went through two practice posing rounds. I am fine-tuning.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 1, 2006)

*Saturday, September 30, 2006*

*NGA Nationals World Bodybuilding and Figure Championship, Duluth, Georgia*

Carlos Jordan ran a good contest. We had 96 men and women competitors, all in great shape and condition. No "Dawgs" in this Georgia contest.

The show was a PRO/AM and a crowd of nearly 500 spectators filled The Gwinnett Center venue for the main event. 

Carlos welcomed the athletes on Friday evening at the host hotel, where we checked in, weighed in, took a polygraph test, turned in our music for the individual routines and received a goodie bag with our competitor number and a nice tee shirt. It was good that he did all of that the night before. The next morning, we had a short athlete's meeting and then got to work.

It was a fun show. Prejudging started on time and went quickly. The night show dragged, but that was because Carlos had a PRO contest. So this was really two shows in one. The amateur portion of the night show started just a few minutes late and we were done by 9:30. The Pro Show lasted until 1 AM.

Earlier in the evening, I placed 2nd in the Men's Open Lightweight (143.25-154.0) class and won the Super Grand Master pro qualifier Men's 60+ title. It's not final, but I probably won't be awarded a pro card since there were probably not enough master competitors to make the pro qualifier legal. Two guys from the 50+ class registered and paid their fee, but never showed up. I wound up in a pose off with the 40+ winner. I don't believe either one of us will get the Card. 

It was nice to meet BikerChick who showed up and to see bodybyjr7 (John Rossman) there, a NGA pro and fellow competitor from the Louisiana show a few weeks ago. Both of these athletes are posters on the OCB board. Also, Danmirage (Dan Whittaker) from the DiscussBodybuilding board came to the contest. Dan and I had lunch after prejudging. He is traveling around the country trying to decide where he wants to live. One of the coolest things about this sport is meeting people from all walks of life, who share the interest and passion.

After the show I pigged out on Italian bread dipped in olive oil, chicken fettuccine and ice cream. And after a little more pigging out today, I am back to training on Monday for the IDFA Canadian Classic II in Toronto on November 4th, another Master Pro Qualifier.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 3, 2006)

*Monday, October 2, 2006*

Bruce and I resumed Step Bomb training this morning. This plan Rocks! It???s mainly low reps to failure using heavy weights the first set and then backing off of each of four more sets per exercise. Today was Workout ???A???, Chest, Back and Triceps. We didn???t have enough time for cardio, but we did do 30 pull ups, 25 hanging leg raises and 25 slant board crunches.

*Step Bomb Workout and Diet Plan*

The purpose of this plan is to help maintain and add muscle and to increase definition and cuts. This plan works best when used 4-6 weeks.

Weight training is four days a week and Cardio is five days a week.

The plan consists of three workouts (A-B-C-A-B) and then you take the weekend off and pick up where you left off (C-A-B-C-A). This allows two hits per muscle group for two weeks then a recovery week of one workout for a particular muscle group.

All workouts start out with a few warm up sets and then choose a 5 RM weight for that exercise. Rest 10 seconds and take 4-5 long deep breaths between sets, pick a weight 10-15% lighter for the second 5 rep set and then go on for a total of five drops in weight sets of 5 reps. The key is taking minimum rest between drop sets.

Workout ???A???

Chest

A-1 Dumbbell Incline
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-2 Flat Dumbbell Bench
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-3 Machine Incline Press
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-4 Incline Dumbbell Flies
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Delts

B-1 Dumbbell Press
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-2 Dumbbell Lateral Raises
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-3 Upright Cable Rows
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Triceps

C-1 Press Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-2 Triceps Kickbacks
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Workout ???B???

Quads

A-1 Machine Leg Press
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-2 Hack Squats ??? Use Barbells
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-3 Dumbbell Squats
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-4 Leg Extensions
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Hamstrings

B-1 Leg Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-2 Stiff Leg Dumbbell Dead Lifts
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-3 Seated Leg Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Calves (hold at bottom and top for a six-count)

C-1 Seated Calve Raises
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-2 Standing Calve Raises
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Workout ???C???

Back Width

A-1 Under Grip Pull Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-2 V-Bar Pull Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

A-3 Wide Grip Pull Down
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Back Thickness

B-1 Dumbbell Rows
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-2 Cable Rows
Rest 10 seconds between sets

B-3 Rack Dead Lifts
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Biceps

C-1 Hammer Dumbbell Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-2 Incline Dumbbell Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

C-3 Preacher Curls
Rest 10 seconds between sets

Cardio Workout ??? Five Days Per Week 

· Begin each cardio session with a five minute warm-up

· After the warm-up do the following:

· 20 seconds sprints, five to eight intervals

· Rest 40 seconds between splits (off the machine)

· Use 9 ??? 12% incline @ 9-12 mph

· After the sprints, do 20-30 minutes on a different machine 

· Take two-three scoops of L Glutamine pre cardio

· Consume meal Number One about an hour after cardio

Low Carb Meals: Three Days Of This Plan

Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yolk, two scoops of Muscle Provider + ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 5: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups lettuce

Refeed Meals: One Day of This Plan (then go back to Low Carb Meals)

Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yolk, two scoops of Muscle Provider + ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups vegetables

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cup vegetables

Meal 5: Carb up Meal: 1 cup oatmeal; 6oz sweet potato; 1 banana + 1 cup vegetables

*Tuesday, October 3, 2006*

Today Bruce and I did Step Bomb Workout ???B???, Legs and Calves. Both of us agreed that it was one of the most difficult legs workouts we???ve ever done together. We pushed each other. Both of us are looking to grow our quads and calves, so we didn???t let up. Again, we ran out of time for cardio and did pull-ups and hanging leg lifts. We are going to have to adjust our pace in order to get the cardio in within our 90 minutes workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 8, 2006)

*Old Navy Wins His NGA Master Pro Card*

*Wednesday-Saturday, October 4 - 7, 2006 - Chicago*

I am in Chicago this week with one of my sponsors, Ultimate Dumbbell Fitness, at the Club Industry 2006 Show, a conference and exposition for health and fitness facility management. We are introducing our new line of dumbbell benches.

It was at our booth today that I received a phone call on my cell phone from the Georgia State Chairman of the NGA to tell me I have been awarded a NGA Masters Pro Card as a result of winning my age class in the Super Pro Qualifier at the 2006 NGA National Bodybuilding and Figure Championship in Duluth, Georgia on Saturday.

The president of Ultimate Dumbbell Fitness, Steve Evans, asked why I was grinning so much. I told him about the Pro Card, he congratulated me and then we went back to work. I'm still grinning.

I am keeping up with my Step Bomb workouts as I prepare for my final contest this year, the 2006 IDFA Canadian Classic II in Toronto on November 4, another Master Pro Qualifier. I will try to earn my second Master's Pro Card and then take some time off to prepare for my first Master Pro competition in 2007.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

I really like this journal. You are truely an inspiration. Bet you never heard that before!!! Haha


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Double D.  I appreciate the time you are taking to read my journal.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 9, 2006)

*Monday, October 10, 2006*

With my NGA Master Pro card tucked safely away in my wallet (not really, I haven't received the card in the mail yet), I am now preparing for my final contest of the season, the 2006 IDFA Canadian Classic II another Master Pro Qualifier on November 4 in Toronto. I can still compete in the Canadian Classic II as an amateur since I haven't competed in a NGA Master Pro Contest yet. 

I am taking nothing for granted for this show given I have already earned one Master Pro Card. I am training for this show the way I do for all the others, to step onto the stage in the best shape of my life. To that end, my training partner, Bruce, and I began a three-week plan of Step Bombs and Advance GH/Hitt Cardio workouts. We do 5 sets of 5 RM reps drop-set exercises for the body part we are working on and then do a full Advance GH/HITT Cardio workout. Today was chest and shoulders. So we did a Step Bomb set for chest and one for shoulders. Then we continued the Advance GH.

*Here is the Advance GH/HITT Cardio Plan*:

(Bruce and I are doing Chest, Back and Shoulders on Monday, HITT Cardio Only on Tuesday, Legs and Arms on Wednesday, HITT Cardio only on Thursday and a Full Body Workout on Friday. We do a modified HITT Cardio session on the workout days.)

*Advanced GH Chest, Back and Shoulders Workout*

Choose weights that reflect your 6RM, 12RM and 25RM
Tempo: 4 x 1=6RM; 2 x 1=12RM; 1 x 1 =25RM
Goal: Three Circuits Per Workout

A1 6 Incline Dumbbell Presses at 45-degree Angle
Rest 10 seconds

A2 12 Incline Barbell Presses at 45-degree Angle
Rest 10 seconds

A3 25 Incline Dumbbell Presses at 30 degree Angle
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 3 times

B-1 6 Weighted Chins
Rest 10 seconds

B-2 12 Bent Over Rows
Rest 10 seconds

B-3 25 Seated Cable Rows to Neck
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 3 times

C-1 6 Seated Dumb Bell Presses
Rest 10 seconds

C-2 12 Seated Lateral Raises
Rest 10 seconds

C-3 25 Lateral Raises with Cables
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 3 times

End with 100 reps for upper and 100 reps for lower abs

*Advanced GH Arms and Legs Workout*

Choose weights that reflect your 6RM, 12RM and 25RM
Tempo: 4 x 1=6 RM; 2 x 1=12RM; 1 x `1 =25RM
Goal: Four Circuits Per Workout

A1 6 Squats
Rest 10 seconds

A2 12 Lunges
Rest 10 seconds

A3 25 Leg Extensions
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 3 times

B-1 6 Leg Curls
Rest 10 seconds

B-2 12 Romanian Dead Lifts
Rest 10 seconds

B-3 25 Reverse Hypers or Back Extensions (Hamstrings)
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 3 times

C-1 6 Dips or Close-Grip Bench Presses
Rest 10 seconds

C-2 12 Decline Barbell Extensions
Rest 10 seconds

C-3 25 Cable Press Downs
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 3 times

D-1 6 Incline Dumbbell Curls
Rest 10 seconds

D-2 Standing Barbell Curls
Rest 10 seconds

D-3 25 Standing Pully Curls
Rest 2 minutes

Repeat 3 times

End with 75 reps Seated Calve Raises and 75 Standing Calve Raises.

*Advanced GH Power Workout*

Choose weights that reflect your 5 RM

A-1 3-5 Back Squats
Rest 30 seconds

A-2 3-5 Lying Dumbbell Triceps Extension
Rest 60 seconds

B-1 3-5 Pull-up
Rest 30 seconds

B-2 3-5 Leg Curl
Rest 60 seconds

C-1 3-5 Standing Barbell Military Press
Rest 30 seconds

C-2 3-5 Standing Calf Raises
Rest 60 seconds

D-1 3-5 Dumbbell Hammer Curls
Rest 30 seconds

D-2 3-5 Incline Dumbbell Bench Press
Rest 60 seconds

Repeat Eight Times

*Advanced HITT Cardio Workout*

Cardio Only on Tuesday and Thursday
Workout Followed by Cardio on Monday, Wednesday and Friday

· Begin each cardio session with a five minute warm-up

· After the warm-up do the following:

· 20 seconds sprint and 40 seconds at a reduced level ??? five intervals

· Use 9 ??? 12% incline @ 9-12 mph

· Add one minute (20/40) per week until you reach 10 intervals

· After the sprints, do 25 minutes on a different machine (do 15 minutes on workout days)

· Do not eat for pre-cardio and following the cardio consume 30 grams of whey with no fat.

· Take two-three scoops of L Glutamine pre cardio

· Consume meal Number One about an hour after cardio

*Advanced GH/HITT Diet Plan*

*Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday*

Pre AM Workout

2-3 scoops of L Glutamine and 1 scoop Creatine

Post AM Workout 

1 scoop Muscle Provider and 1 scoop Creatine

Meal 1 8 egg whites ??? 1 yoke

Meal 2 6 oz chicken, turkey or tuna
1 cup vegetables

Meal 3 2 cups salad with vegetables + 1 Tbs oil & 1 Tbs vinegar

Meal 4 8 oz chicken, turkey breast or fish
2 egg whites

Meal 5 6 oz chicken, turkey breast or fish

Meal 6 (Thursday) ½ cup oatmeal, 6 oz sweet potato + 20 gms fruit

This is a low carb/cal diet and serves to put the body in a fasting fat burning state. 

*Advanced GH/HITT Diet Plan*

*Friday ??? Power Workout Day*

Pre AM Workout

2-3 scoops of L Glutamine, 30 gms liquid carbs and 15 gms of whey with 5 gms of Creatine

Post AM Workout

1 scoop Muscle Provider and 2 scoops of Gatorade and 5 gms Creatine

Meal 1 8 egg whites, 1 yoke, ½ cup oatmeal

Meal 2 6 oz chicken, turkey breast or tuna

Meal 3 8 oz tuna or other lean protein

Meal 4 8 oz chicken, turkey breast or tuna, 2/3 cup brown rice

Meal 5 6 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

This has to be the most advanced journal I have ever seen. Fantastic Old Navy!


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> This has to be the most advanced journal I have ever seen. Fantastic Old Navy!



Thanks, Double D.  I hope it offers some useful information.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 10, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 10, 2006* 

Today was a fun day of non-weight training. We did 35 wide-grip, hammers, and biceps curl pull ups, 100 flat and slant board crunches and a full HITT cardio session, including 20 minutes on the elliptical, doing 10 speed splits and 20 minutes of 12 degree elevated tread mill at 4.5 speed. We also went into the studio and did a few stretches and practiced posing. Tomorrow we do Advanced GH Legs and Arms + HITT Cardio. More fun.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 11, 2006* 

This is cool.  I spoke with Carol Johnson, President of Supernatural Bodybuilding and Fitness (FAME SNBF), based in Georgia, who congratulated me on earning my NGA Master Pro Card.  She wanted to tell me what my status is with the SNBF now that I am a NGA Master Pro.  I have competed in five SNBF shows.  She said I could still compete in the SNBF as an amateur as long as I haven???t competed in a NGA Pro Show.  But she had another thought.  Carol invited me to be a ???test??? judge at the 2007 FAME SNBF Georgia Open next April.  A ???test??? judge sits with the contest judges and scores the event along with them.  The ???test??? judge???s score don???t count in the competition, but after the contest, those scores are compared with the judges and if they are close, I will be invited to be a permanent judge for the SNBF.  I said, ???Yes, of course I???ll come to Georgia in April."  To prepare for judging, I plan to watch several contest DVDs I???ve collected and I???ll practice judging the events from start to finish.  I need to especially learn how to judge Fitness and Figure competitions.  I love our sport, and now I will be able to give something back.  Sweet. 

Today my training partner, Bruce, and I did a combination of Step Bomb exercises and Advanced GH (RM work).  We started each body part with a 5 set 5 RM Step Bomb and then went to the Advance GH exercises.  It was legs, calves, biceps and triceps.  By the time we finished, our legs were numb, our knuckles were dragging on the floor from the biceps and triceps RM work and our calves were blasted.   I posted the Advance GH workout earlier, which calls for a set of 6RM, 10 seconds rest, a set of 12 RM, 10 seconds rest and a set of 25 RM, 2 minutes rest exercises and then repeat the whole thing twice more.  We ran out of time and couldn???t do our HITT Cardio.  But tomorrow is a cardio only day, so we will take care of business then.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thursday, October 12, 2006*

I love cardio only day. It gives me a chance to slow down a bit in the gym and smell the sweat. Usually, my training partner and I are moving quickly from exercise to exercise in order to get everything we want to do done in the 90 minutes we train. Today, I worked solo as Bruce had a early morning business meeting (or he was sore from yesterday's legs and arms Advance GH workout and slept in). I did three sets of 10 slow pull ups (hammers, wide grip and bicep), 50 hanging leg raises, 30 minutes of tread mill and a practice posing session. Tonight I will enjoy a carb re-feed meal in preparation for a full body 5 RM power Advance GH Power Workout on Friday. I have three weeks to go until my final contest of the season and I'm tight!


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Friday, October 13, 2006*

Bruce and I did a very intense Advance GH full body power workout today. We took eight exercises at 5 RM (5 reps with a weight that we failed on the 5th rep), and repeated all eight exercises four times. The plan calls for doing the eight exercises eight times, but we couldn't because of time. We also completed 25 minuets of elevated tread mill and some abs work. We left it all on the gym floor. What a great workout!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Your Friday workout looks very intense. Looks like a fine day in the gym if I do say so myself.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Your Friday workout looks very intense. Looks like a fine day in the gym if I do say so myself.



A fine day, indeed.  LOL  I love the Advance GH/HITT Cardio workouts.  They offer a good change of pace by having you do lots of RM work at different set levels (6 RM followed by a 12 RM exercise followed by a 25 RM) then repeat the three exercises before moving on to the next triplet.  We don't waste much time in our 90 minutes of training.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 16, 2006)

*Monday, October 16, 2006 *

I forced myself to take the weekend off from any type of training (I did practice a little posing). I needed to rest and recharge. With three weeks to go until the IDFA Canadian Classic in Toronto, Bruce and I hit it hard this morning and will escalate our workouts for the next two weeks. Bruce did do a little weekend work. He went to the Alabama football game on Saturday and ran three miles on Sunday. I enjoyed watching Auburn win over Florida Saturday evening on High Def TV. My daughter is a junior at Auburn. 

Anyway, back to the gym. We did chest and shoulders day in the Advanced GH/HITT Cardio workout program. On the first set of each group, we substituted the 6 RM set for a Step Bomb (5 sets of 5 RM). So we did Step Bombs for bench press, dumbbell rows and shoulder presses. We then resumed the GH workout as designed. After completing the GH, we did 50 hanging leg raises and 20 minutes of HITT cardio. All Fun Stuff. I weighed 144.8 this morning. I will probably come in at around 138.0 for my final contest of this year.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 17, 2006*

I didn't think it was possible to kick our workouts up a notch, but today we did.  Bruce and I pushed each other through a tough legs and arms Advance GH session.  I started with smith machine squats (6 RM) at 250 pounds, plus the weight of the bar.  Bruce added a 25 to each side for his 6 RM set.  Then we immediately went to 12 lunges with 90 pounds of weight, plus the bar and then 25 machine leg extensions at 150 pounds.  We then repeated the trio three times before moving on to the next set of three exercises (6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM).  In all, we did a total of 45 RM sets + 150 calve raises.  We had to skip HITT as we ran out of time.  Tomorrow is a cardio only day and we will do HITT, Abs and pull ups.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

i hope im doing what your doing at your age


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i hope im doing what your doing at your age




*Hey, Man, you will.  You are here and you are doing it now.  There's no reason not to keep doing it as you get older.  In fact, it becomes more important.  I work my butt off in the gym, but I feel great and full of energy as I enter the work day.  I am a vice president of a cable television network and work a full day after my early morning workout.  I have kept this type of schedule for more than 15 years.  I have only been a competitive bodybuilder for the past two years.  I did my first show in March of 2005, at the age of 61, and 15 shows later, on September 30th, won my Masters Pro Card at 63.*


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 18, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 18, 2006* 

My training partner, Bruce, had a early business meeting this morning and had to miss our workout. I used the opportunity to do HITT cardio, 30 pull ups, 50 hanging leg raises and a practice posing session. In other words, I cruised. With a little more than two weeks to go until my final contest of this season, I am very close to being ready. I weighed 142.4 this morning. I am will within my weight class (Lightweight) of 150 pounds maximum for the competition. I will probably come in at around 138 and under 4% body fat. I'm looking forward to competing in Toronto on November 4th.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Thursday, October 19, 2006* 

Bruce and I "Stepped Bombed" it up today.  Before we did our first set of "Advance GH" training, we did  "Step Bomb" incline bench dumbbell flyes of 5 sets of 5 RM work.  We did 60s for the first set, and then after 10 seconds rest between sets, we dropped the weights and did 4 more sets of 5 RM with 55s, 50s, 45s, and 40s.  Then we resumed the Advance GH workout with 12 decline dumb bell flyes, and 25 flat bench dumb bell flyes.  After repeating the Advance GH group two more times, we moved on to weighted chins, bent over rows, seated cable rows, seated military barbell press, lateral raises and lateral raises with cables, all Maximum Weight Rep work.  Intense!


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 20, 2006)

*Friday, October 20, 2006*

I trained solo today, as my partner, Bruce, had some early-morning business with his company.  Since he is the president, he had to be there.  Today was a full-body Advance GH Power workout.  I did 6 sets of eight 5 RM exercises, starting with 250 pound squats.  By the time I was on the sixth circuit, the 250 pound squats felt like 400.  My quads were screaming.  The other six sets of 5 RM exercises included dumbbell triceps extensions, pull ups, leg curls, calve raises, incline dumbbell presses, military presses and hammer curls.  I then did a moderate HITT cardio session, hanging leg raises and a short practice posing session.  I'm two weeks out from my contest and I am dialing in.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 23, 2006)

*Monday, October 23, 2006*

The first item of business is to congratulate my good friend, Tommy Hawk of Athens, Georgia.  I met Tommy two years ago when he was competing in a INBF bodybuilding competition in Marietta.  Tommy won his weight class at that show, but earlier in the day, he spent a lot of time with me talking about training for bodybuilding competitions.   I used much of what Tommy told me as I began training for my first competion, which I entered seven months later.  During the next two years, Tommy and I spoke often.  He is a good friend and a great competitor.  Tommy took the next year and a half off for family and career considerations and jumped back into the arena earlier this year.  He placed last in his come back competition, fifth in his weight class at his next show and second a few weeks ago.  Tommy came in better and better each time.  On Saturday, Tommy competed in the 2006 INBF Georgia State Championship held in his home town of Athens.  Tommy won his Middle Weight class and took the Overall, becoming the 2006 INBF Middle Weight and Overall State Champion and is now the proud holder of a WNBF Pro Card.  Outstanding, Tommy.  

I began my final two weeks of training today for what will be my final amateur contest.  After the IDFA Canadian Classic II in Toronto on November 4, I will take some time to prepare for my first Master Pro contest sometime next year.

Bruce and I are still doing the Advance GH/HITT Cardio plan with Step Bombs (5 sets of 5 RM) added to the first set of each three-exercise group.  Today we did Chest and Shoulders.  For the Step Bombs, we did Lat Pull Downs, Seated Shoulder Presses and Bar Bell Bench Presses.  After the weight training, we added 30 pull ups and 50 hanging leg raises for abs.  Once again, we ran out of time and were unable to do the HITT Cardio, but tomorrow is a cardio only day, do we will step it up then.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 24, 2006 *

My workout today consisted of five sets of 10 pull ups (wide grip, medium grip, hammer grip), 30 minutes of moderate cardio, 50 hanging leg lifts and a hard practice posing session, where I held each of the symmetry and mandatory poses hard for 10 seconds.  Tough stuff.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 25, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 25, 2006* 

My training partner, Bruce, is still down for the count.  Hopefully, he will recover quickly from his bout of pneumonia and bring his body back to the gym for some work tomorrow.  Meanwhile, my solo act of Advance GH legs, triceps and arms went well.  I was a little tentative on the squats because I didn't have Bruce to spot me.  I managed three sets of six reps of 230 pounds.  The rest of the GH exercises were good.  I also did 50 hanging leg raises and only 10 pull ups.  I was a little tired today.  Tomorrow is a HITT cardio day and I will do more pull ups and a practice posing session.  Tonight, John Rossman, a NGA pro and middle weight, is coming over to my home for posing practice.  John is going with me to Toronto next week to compete in the 2006 IDFA Canadian Classic II.  We competed together at the 2006 OCB Gulf States in Louisiana and became friends.  He lives in Birmingham, too.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 26, 2006)

this is a revision of an earlier post.  I have corrected some of Tommy Hawk's contest placements.

*Monday, October 23, 2006* 

The first item of business is to congratulate my good friend, Tommy Hawk of Augusta, Georgia. I met Tommy two years ago when he was competing in an INBF bodybuilding competition in Marietta. Tommy won his weight class at that show, but earlier in the day, he spent a lot of time with me talking about training for bodybuilding competitions. I used much of what Tommy told me as I began training for my first competition, which I entered seven months later. During the next two years, Tommy and I spoke often. He is a good friend and a great competitor. Tommy took the next year and a half off for family and career considerations and jumped back into the arena earlier this year. He placed 6th in his Open Medium Height class at the SNBF Southern Open in July.  A week later, he placed 3rd in the Light Heavyweight Class at the INBF Augusta Grand Prix.  In September, he placed 5th in the Middleweight class at the NGA Nationals.  Then in October, he won his Open Tall class and placed 2nd Overall in the SNBF Nationals in Marietta. On Saturday, Tommy competed in the 2006 INBF Georgia State Championship held in his hometown of Augusta. He won his Middle Weight class and took the Overall, becoming the 2006 INBF Middle Weight and Overall State Champion and is now the proud holder of a WNBF Pro Card. Outstanding, Tommy. 

I began my final two weeks of training today for what will be my final amateur contest. After the IDFA Canadian Classic II in Toronto on November 4, I will take some time to prepare for my first Master Pro contest sometime next year. 

Bruce and I are still doing the Advance GH/HITT Cardio plan with Step Bombs (5 sets of 5 RM) added to the first set of each three-exercise group. Today we did Chest and Shoulders. For the Step Bombs, we did Lat Pull Downs, Seated Shoulder Presses and Bar Bell Bench Presses. After the weight training, we added 30 pull-ups and 50 hanging leg raises for abs. Once again, we ran out of time and were unable to do the HITT Cardio, but tomorrow is a cardio only day, do we will step it up then.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 26, 2006)

*Thursday, October 26, 2006* 

Bruce limped back to the gym today.  He wanted to hit it hard.  I made him hit it easy.  We did five sets of 10 pull ups, 50 hanging legs raises, 50 slant board crunches and 20 minutes of moderate speed tread mill.  Then we went into the studio for some good old fashioned stretching.  It was a good session.

Last evening, John Rossman came over for posing practice.  We worked on symmetry and mandatory poses and his posing routine.  John will compete with me as a Lightweight at the 2006 IDFA Canadian Classic II in Toronto next week.  He should do well and hopefully win his second pro card at this contest.  I hope to place in the Top Three in Lightweights and also win my second masters pro card.  One thing we did was a posing round where we held each pose hard for 10 seconds before going to the next one.  This gets the muscles used to the work required on stage, to be able to hold each pose at a full flex, without shaking.  Fun.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 27, 2006)

*Friday, October 27, 2006 - One Week Until The Weigh-In*

One week from today John Rossman and I will be flying to Toronto for the 2006 IDFA Canadian Classic II, a tested contest.  We are looking forward to this show.  John will try to win his second Open pro card (he has one from the NGA) and I will try to win my second Masters card.  This will be my final contest for this year and my final amateur contest ever.  The next time I step onto a stage it will be as a Master Pro...a new adventure and new challenge.  I'll up for it.

Today, Bruce and I did an Advance GH Full Body workout with HITT Cardio.  We completed four eight 5 RM exercise circuits: squats, triceps extensions, pull ups, ham curls, calve raises, hammer curls, incline dumbbell presses and military presses.  This is a great workout.  

We are not sure which program we will do after next week, but we will change from the Advance GH to something else.

Bruce is training to enter his first masters competition next April and I will train for my first Pro show sometime in the second half of 2007.  We both have the goal of adding size, so our training program will work for both of us.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 30, 2006)

*Monday, October 30, 2006 - Five Days Until the IDFA Canadian Classic II*

And, I'm pumped!  This morning, Bruce and I did what I needed to do to prepare for this weekend's contest, my final event for the year.  We did five sets of 10 pull ups, 50 hanging leg raises and leg work, which consisted of 10 sets of leg flexes, held for 30 seconds each and three sets of isometric leg extensions, held for 40 seconds each.  We then did a practice posing round, holding each pose hard for 10 seconds and 25 minutes of moderate tread mill.  Tonight, I will do some core work with dumbbells and another practice posing session, holding each pose for 20 seconds.  I got a haircut today and will do a full body shave this evening.  I'll also practice my posing routine a few times.  Every thing is on track.  My weight is 142.0.  I will probably come in at around 140.0, a couple of pounds heavier than my last contest.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 31, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 31, 2006 - Four Days Until The IDFA Canadian Classic*

And I'm on cruise control.  Last evening I did a full body shave and this morning, at the gym, I did another and added a salt scrub to get rid of any flaky skin in preparation for my first spray tan after work today.

I did pull ups, abs work, lifted a few weights (pumping up), did some hard flexing and had a good practice posing session. 

Later this evening, John Rossman is coming over for a practice posing session.  Cruising...141.8 pounds.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 1, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 1, 2006 - Three Days Until the IDFA Canadian Classic in Toronto*

Tight, vascular, symmetrical.  I'm ready.  I'm just hanging on by my finger nails, waiting for Friday so I can fly to Toronto.  I want it to happen.  I think I am coming in the best ever.  I feel dialed in.  Whoot!  More of the same in the gym this morning.  50 pull ups, hanging leg raises, flexing, posing and a moderate session of tread mill.  I went for my first of four spray tans last evening.  It looks great.  I will be dark for this show.   The only thing I need to work on is my water.  I'm not drinking enough.  I keep reminding myself to drink.  I feel like a fish.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

I hope that you post some pics from this one. And if you say you are in the best shape ever, then I am positive you got this!


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I hope that you post some pics from this one. And if you say you are in the best shape ever, then I am positive you got this!



*I'll be at my best and I will do my best to bring it home.  Thanks for your encouragement.*

*Thursday, November 2, 2006, Two Days Until the IDFA Canadian Classic II *

Last evening, John Rossman came over for dinner (salmon, brown rice, salad) and a practice posing session.  He will come over again tonight for a steak dinner and then stay the night as we are leaving for Toronto at 6:45 Friday morning.  We are scheduled to take our polygraph test at 6 PM that evening.  Last night John and I practiced our posing by calling out the poses and "judging" each other.  He looks great.  The young warrior is ripped and will come in at the top of the Lightweight Class or bottom of the Middleweight.  He weighed 154 last night and the cut-off for Lightweight is 150.  John doesn't care which Class he makes.  He just wants to win his Class and his second Pro Card at this Super Pro Qualifier.  I weighed 141 this morning and will definitely be in the Lightweight Class and, or course, Men's Master 50+ Class, where I hope to win my second Master Pro Card.  We are both primed, pumped and ready.  Our only concern is our luggage.  Because of tighter security, we will have to check our bags, including all of our contest supplies.  The only things we will "carry on" are our posing music and posing suits.  Everything else will be checked.  We have agreed that if our bags don't make it, we will just do what we need to do and not sweat it.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 5, 2006)

*Training For My Master Pro Card At 63 – Final Journal Post*

My first Journal, "Training for My First Body Building Competition at Age 61," chronicled my 10 months of training to enter my first contest in March 2005 and five other contests I entered that year, the last one in July 2005. 

My second Journal, "Training for My Second Year of Competition at Age 62," covered my training and contests from December 2005 through the 2006 FAME WNSO Body Building and Fitness World Championships in June. 

I started this, my third Journal, “Training For My Master Pro Card at 63,” on June 26, 2006, as I began training to earn a Natural Pro Master Card by the end of the year. 

Mission accomplished.

On September 30th I received my Natural Pro Master Card at the National Gym Association (NGA) National Bodybuilding and Figure World Championship in Duluth, Georgia, Carlos Jordan’s show.

I received a second Natural Pro Master Card at the International Drug Free Athletics (IDFA) Canadian Classic II in Toronto, Canada on November 4th, Shaun Campbell’s show.

The full story of 2006 overlaps in my last two Journals: Ten competitions in ten months. It has been one heck of a year.

From February 25th to November 4th, I competed in three NPC shows, two FAME SNBF shows, one FAME WNSO World Championship, one NGA show, two OCB shows and one IDFA contest. Along the way, I placed First in an NPC National Qualifier Open Bantam Weight Class, won a World Championship in Men’s Masters 60+, a Best Poser Award, several 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishes in open height, weight and age classes and two Natural Pro Master Cards. 

I also met some outstanding male and female athletes, many of whom have become my friends.

I need to offer a few Thanks now.

First, I thank God for giving me the ability to accomplish what I have done, in His Name and for His purpose.

Second, I thank my family, Vivian, my wife, and my two daughters, Christina and Danielle. Without their support and love, I would have been unable to do any of this.

Third, my thanks to Sean “Sully” Sullivan, my coach and friend, who showed me how to do the work and to bring out the best of what I had.

Thanks to Neal Grossman, Will Lantrip, Milt Harrell, Dana Fitzpatrick, Tommy Hawk, just a few of the great athletes and friends who have advised and encouraged me.

Thanks to my two sponsors, Steve Evans of Ultimate Dumbbell Fitness and Silas Gold of Golden-Images for their friendship and their support. And of course, thanks to the good people at Beverly International and Designer Supplements.

Thanks to my two training partners, David Gallahan, Jr. and Bruce Ovitt, who “allow” me to run our workouts. And to my new bodybuilding bud, John Rossman, who traveled to Toronto with me and won the open weigh meddle class and received his second Pro Card at the Canadian Classic.

And, finally, Thanks to fellow Board members like Marc, Dan, Bobby, Val, Wil and Dunya, who have followed my progress this year and offered valuable input. And, of course, a special thanks to my web master and friend, Clayton Dye, who developed and manages my web site, www.BodyBuildingSenior.com.

I apologize to anyone I missed thanking. I’m hungry. Now, if you will all excuse me, I am going to get something to eat.

I will soon begin a new Journal, “Training For My First Pro Master Competition at 64.” I will enter my first Pro Master Contest sometime in 2007…Stay Tuned.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are some stage photos from the contest: http://www.bodybuildingsenior.com/photos2006.htm#2006 IDFA Canadian Classic II


----------

